# USB-Port defekt (warsch. stat. Aufladung)



## ioneshock (26. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gestern ganz normal meinen USB-Stick an den Port anschliessen und es gab eine sichtbare statische Aufladung (funken). Seit dem funktionieren keine USB-Geräte (Stick, Cam etc.) an sämtlichen Ports des Rechners mehr (mit anderen Rechnern Geräte geprüft --> funktionieren). Der Rechner (AMD Sempron 2200+ mit Win XP SP2) gibt folgende Fehlermeldung aus:

"Ein an dieses Gerät angeschlossenes USB-Gerät funktioniert nicht richtig und wird nicht erkannt"

- der USB-Stick wird als Unbekanntes Gerät ohne Treiber im Gerätemanager aufgeführt. Ansonsten werden bei den unter USB-Controller im Gerätemanager geführten Geräten keine Fehler aufgeführt.

Alle von Windows vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen, wie deinstallieren der Geräte usw., haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. 

Was kann ich also tun, damit er meine USB-Geräte wieder ordnungsgemäß erkennt

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## ioneshock (14. April 2006)

mmmh .... 

Habe jetzt einmal versucht über Knoppix auf einen USB-Stick zuzugreifen. Hat funktioniert. Also kann ich ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Hardware noch in Ordnung ist?

Wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte, wie ich meine USB-Ports unter Win-XP wieder zum laufen krieg.

Grüße Stephan


----------

